# Keeping track of trades



## ROE (15 October 2007)

What do you guys do with keeping tracks of your investment and trades?

I have a big ass excel sheet that keep track of dividends, buy, sell. cost and profit/lost etc.. 

What do you guys use? is there some special software for this that make life easier?


----------



## roland (15 October 2007)

I use Personal Stock Monitor Gold from DT Link, it is very cool - also updates direct from the net - has reporting etc etc. Good price for what it does - wouldn't be without it.

Here is the link: http://www.personalstockmonitor.com/


----------



## nizar (15 October 2007)

ROE said:


> What do you guys do with keeping tracks of your investment
> and trades?
> 
> I have a big ass excel sheet that keep track of dividends, buy, sell. cost and profit/lost etc..
> ...




I use excel as well.
Its enough for what I want to do.

But an excellent alternative which I was close to buying was Stator.


----------

